# LED Light for my Sony a6000



## mpotapa (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!  

I'm looking for an LED light to connect to my Sony a6000.   I ordered this one Amazon.com: led camera light  but I was wondering if there is a better option.  I'm not a professional, just a new Dad looking to take nice photos of my family.  My house can be dark and I think a LED light would be a perfect compliment to the camera.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 25, 2015)

For that price, there probably aren't better options. But I do think you're going to get frustrated with it pretty quickly. Nothing can replace a true external flash, which is what you need for taking pictures indoors. 

I have an NEX-6 and an a6000 (as of this morning!) along with two flashes, the HVL-F20m and the HVL-F32m. Almost all of my pictures are of my two toddlers running around. 

The F20m was fine for getting started with flash, but the F32m is the perfect companion for this camera. It's small enough that it doesn't make the camera unbalanced, yet powerful and able to tilt and swivel. 

You can try with the LED, but I would start putting some money away to save for a flash. It will really make a huge difference with your photography. In the meantime, don't forget that the pop-up flash can bend backwards so it bounces off the ceiling. To be perfectly honest, in most cases that will be a better option than the LED, which will give a flat lighting effect. 

For more information about bouncing light on ceilings and walls, check out Tangents - photography by Neil van Niekerk

Good luck!


----------



## mpotapa (Dec 25, 2015)

cherylynne1 said:


> For that price, there probably aren't better options. But I do think you're going to get frustrated with it pretty quickly. Nothing can replace a true external flash, which is what you need for taking pictures indoors.
> 
> I have an NEX-6 and an a6000 (as of this morning!) along with two flashes, the HVL-F20m and the HVL-F32m. Almost all of my pictures are of my two toddlers running around.
> 
> ...



I see that it bends backwards but does it stay in this position or do I just hold it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 25, 2015)

It doesn't stay, you have to hold it. It takes a little practice, but I eventually got to the point where I could hold it and press the shutter without thinking about it. It looks a thousand times better than just shooting straight on. Do a couple comparison shots, you'll see.


----------



## mpotapa (Dec 25, 2015)

cherylynne1 said:


> It doesn't stay, you have to hold it. It takes a little practice, but I eventually got to the point where I could hold it and press the shutter without thinking about it. It looks a thousand times better than just shooting straight on. Do a couple comparison shots, you'll see.



You're right, it looks much better.  It actually might be good enough for my needs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 25, 2015)

It was good enough for me for six months or so, but I kept coming into situations where the ceiling was too high or the lighting was too low and the pop-up flash just wasn't powerful enough. That's when it's time for a real flash. But in the meantime, have fun!


----------

